# Liability insurance



## tmerickson (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Friends!
I was checking out one of the job postings and it mentioned that I would need to have my own liability insurance.  Does this mean if I want to be a remote coder from home, I need liability insurance? Does anyone know anything about this and could let me know what I need to do? Help is much appreciated!!


----------



## keke74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello, to be a remote coder, having liability insurance is not a requirement for some companies. I think if your working as a independent contractor it is beneficial to have it. I have worked remote for 4+ years and its never been a requirement. However I am planning to obtain coverage myself soon. I think it justs depends on the company and their requirements for remote coders. AAPC does have a company out there thats listed under member savings & benefits that offers professional liability insurance. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## sopbs (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information!!


----------



## tmerickson (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## palaroonie@yahoo.com (Oct 7, 2010)

*advice from remote coders wanted*

Hi Everyone,  
 I am looking into remote coding and before I take that huge step I would like to hear from other professionals who are there.  Any advice pro and cons to the job and any leads would be helpful. 
 Thanks, Michelle CPC    my email is palaroonie@yahoo.com


----------



## bziegman (May 14, 2012)

*Liability*

We have an attorrney coming out to speak on this topic on Monday May 21, 2012. I will ask this question. 



tmerickson said:


> Hi Friends!
> I was checking out one of the job postings and it mentioned that I would need to have my own liability insurance.  Does this mean if I want to be a remote coder from home, I need liability insurance? Does anyone know anything about this and could let me know what I need to do? Help is much appreciated!!


----------



## olivers (Oct 20, 2012)

*Liability Insurance*

I am trying to locate on the AAPC website for professional liability insurance as I am expanding and feel the need to protect my personal property from any law suit.  Would someone help me with this?  I have searched the product/vendors - I have used the Search, but nothing comes up.

Thanks for any help,
Sharon


----------



## srw1970 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you find anything out on this?  I am looking into this as well, but don't know where to begin.
Thanks!
srw1970 CPC


----------



## MAnderson09 (Dec 20, 2013)

Marsh Insurance offers liability coverage through AAPC. It is relatively inexpensive and you should have it if you do any private work at all. 

You can find information here
https://www.aapc.com/resources/member-benefits-insurance.aspx 

Good luck!


----------

